# She had 12 !!!!



## bigredpoodle

Well I Did my first ever x-ray on my girl , she was overdue and BIG ! and the vet saw maybe 9 ? :alberteinstein: SURPRISE !!!!! 12 She lost 15 pounds after the birth they were big ! 
They are a week old and doing great .....All Red.. :angel:


----------



## Laceypoo

Congratulations! They are beautiful.


----------



## Carrie-e

They are absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations to you and to their clever mummy!


----------



## Pennysmama

What an adorable pile of puppies!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thank you , they are truly so darling ....


----------



## neVar

Wow! It feels like a year of big litters. Lovely looking pups!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thanks so much !


----------



## Chagall's mom

Congratulations on your 12 new red gum drops! What a lot of cuteness you've got going on there! Glad mom and her sweet dozen are all doing well.:dog:


----------



## bigredpoodle

In a few weeks I will be on busy Nana !


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Congratulations! Thanks for sharing their adorableness! Hope to see much more of the dynamic dozen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thanks so much! I will be more than happy to share


----------



## Petitpie'sDH

Absolutely beautiful dozen "roses"! Congratulations to you and your pups.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thank You !


----------



## Lou

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! wonderful puppies!! Thanks for sharing, it made me smile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What a basket full of beauties! Looks like a puppyfest here at PF! So many adorable puppies to watch grow!!! I'm thinking a 'puppy litter' thread is needed! You and neVar can start it!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thanks for the kind words.. Perhaps we should !


----------



## CT Girl

Congratulations, they are adorable!


----------



## Adnamac

Congratulations...times twelve! Excited to see more of the sweet babies soon!


----------



## P2alix

Congrats, I can't wait to see these buries grow how many boy & how many girls?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly

Congratulations!!! I love to see the basket full of pups!!! They are better looking than a dozen roses. Looking forward to their puppy threads.


----------



## AngelsMommy

:angel:Adorable red puppies:angel: looking forward to more photos love reds.


----------



## bigredpoodle

AngelsMommy said:


> :angel:Adorable red puppies:angel: looking forward to more photos love reds.


Love the pink poodle ! 
More picture coming soon ! Eyes will be open next weeks so stay tuned


----------



## Sweetp

Yay! More poodle babies to watch grow. Congratulations, they're precious!


----------



## Dallasminis

Hope Mom is doing OK after that gigantic litter....they are all so precious. Congrats! Looking forward to seeing more of them as they grow...


----------



## plr

Yay!! We get to watch another litter grow up. Congrats!!


----------



## schpeckie

Oh my goodness, they are so adorable! Congratulations to Momma for giving you such beautiful red angels!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## The Opera Poodle

I'll take a half dozen please. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj

What beautiful babies! Thank you for sharing them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo

Congrats on a beautiful group of babies. I can't wait to watch them grow up... Virtual puppy breath is wonderful!


----------



## AngelsMommy

bigredpoodle said:


> Love the pink poodle !
> More picture coming soon ! Eyes will be open next weeks so stay tuned


Thanks, that was the first time I ever colored her and we had fun! 
She was the Queen of the Mardi Gras! lol 

I love the color of your reds, they remind me of my first mpoo. 
I had her as a child and teenager and she was the BEST! 
They are so very loyal! 

Looking forward to pics of the eyes opening on the pups! 
Living vicariously through pics until I can add to my poodle pack! 

I realized that I had MPS as a teen. But since want to do the best by my Angel, 
I am focusing solely on her right now.  
But someday in the near future you may be hearing from me 
inquiring about any upcoming pups, lol.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I LOVE your bouquet of roses! They're perfectly adorable.

Congratulations!!


----------



## neVar

soooo when do we get to see more pics?


----------



## bigredpoodle

neVar said:


> soooo when do we get to see more pics?


right now , eyes are open and all are well


----------



## Rhett'smom

Those are beautiful babies!!! MPS is a terrible thing!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

It sure is !


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So much sweetness I can't stand it!!!! All that puppy breathe in one place.......I am sooooo envious!
Mom looks so relaxed with her brood too!


----------



## bigredpoodle

MollyMuiMa said:


> So much sweetness I can't stand it!!!! All that puppy breathe in one place.......I am sooooo envious!
> Mom looks so relaxed with her brood too!


She is an amazing Mom !


----------



## Lou

The picture of momma and her babies is so wonderful it warmed my heart. Such beautiful poodles and so much love 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## neVar

Yay pictures! they are gorgeous- look at them walking! the fun begins now!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The puppies are adorable and I must say that Mom looks so healthy and gorgeous - sometimes when you see these type of pictures the mom looks haggard and worn out - but your girl looks like she could get up and prance around the show ring!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Sheryl, has Tabitha ( Mommy to these babes) had her hips done? I went to the OFA page and see a few other tests, but her hip evaluation is not appearing. It also appears no S/A or thyroid done either. Hopefully these have been done and have just not been posted. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

Wow, these pups look awsome! Colour blows away lots I've seen. Those DEEP reds are GORGEOUS!!! Bout time you had some GOOD luck for a change!!! . Are they all spoken for already or? Can I request more close ups of the super red ones? . 

Rebecca


----------



## EllenZ

Congratulations!! What a gorgeous red bunch!


----------



## rosdrise

Babies! They are darling~


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> The puppies are adorable and I must say that Mom looks so healthy and gorgeous - sometimes when you see these type of pictures the mom looks haggard and worn out - but your girl looks like she could get up and prance around the show ring!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is and amazing mother for sure !


----------



## bigredpoodle

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Wow, these pups look awsome! Colour blows away lots I've seen. Those DEEP reds are GORGEOUS!!! Bout time you had some GOOD luck for a change!!! . Are they all spoken for already or? Can I request more close ups of the super red ones? .
> 
> Rebecca


Thank you so much ! And feel free to contact me through the website


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It would appear I am on BRP's ignore list, which is fine, but could someone ask her if Mom has had her hips, S/A and thyroid done please? They are not on OFA and hopefully are done but just not posted yet. I would think it would be imperative that at the very least the hips be done and be cleared, particularly when the sire's are only rated OFA Fair.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Hey, Sheryl! How's her health testing looking?


----------



## spoo novice

How fun! Oodles of poodles! Congrats!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hey, Sheryl! How's her health testing looking?


My puppy families are provided with all the testing that is done ..They are the ones that are important... Thanks for asking though ....I do not test for SA never have and never will and thyroid is a yearly blood test.. So far she is looking real good


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Glad to hear! So her hips look good too? Why don't you test for SA?


----------



## bigredpoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> Glad to hear! So her hips look good too? Why don't you test for SA?


It is a moment in time test .. You can test on the neck and have a dog become clinical on the tail, I live with my dogs and have seen SA they smell bad it is pretty obvious.. And yes tabs is good hip wise with all the moving it has been hard to keep up .. ....I prelimed her ( as I do all my dogs ) and she was good will ofa certify her after this litter..
With the 19 puppies that died in the fire there was alot of owing that was needing to be done playing catch up is and was important .. This litter will satisfy that ..


----------



## Sweetp

Never mind! 

More pictures, please.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Some folks just arent happy till they make someone else miserable..And stir up [email protected]@ And this is why some folks arent very well liked .. Just sayin .. Attack someone in private and then act all sweet asking questions , just doesnt fly in my book .... Sad very sad


----------



## bigredpoodle

thanks sweetp.. that is what Im sayin ! Enjoy the moment


----------



## bigredpoodle

First meal !


----------



## bigredpoodle

And it was a messy one but they are catching on pretty quick !


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Hm, I've never had a private conversation with you, and frankly I don't give a damn if people like me or not. I was simply passing along a message that another member was trying to ask you.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hm, I've never had a private conversation with you, and frankly I don't give a damn if people like me or not. I was simply passing along a message that another member was trying to ask you.


NO NO NO NOt you


----------



## bigredpoodle

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hm, I've never had a private conversation with you, and frankly I don't give a damn if people like me or not. I was simply passing along a message that another member was trying to ask you.


The evil one that is being ignored


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I don't think anyone is trying to stir up s***t. But when someone turns on other breeders, insisting they do all the testing and POST said testing on OFA (and I am sure I can find many a post where BRP has done this herself) it was just rather surprising to see 3 such elementary tests not done or in the least not posted. Thyroid is yearly...has it been done? Puppy buyers are not always savvy enough to ask. So, not asking of you anything you have not asked of many others- that's all. And I would think with the sire's hips being fair, you'd want to know the final on the dam is at least good. But a final has not been done? Seriously, not trying to be a nit picky bitch, but, what is good for the goose is good for the gander, and you questioned me before I thought posting on OFA was important about my own testing ALL THE TIME!

Your puppies are cute, and I am very happy for you, but think health testing questions are very basic. I am not trying to detract from your moment of happiness, but everyone has a right to know about basic health testing, particularly when you profess to be doing it all and posting it all. And truth be told, someone on FB asked me if I knew what Tabitha's hip rating was, because they heard a rumour she did not pass and I am attempting to lay those rumours to rest. You're welcome!


----------



## Sweetp

Here's my take on this. Arreau posted pictures of her babies and we so enjoyed watching them grow. There is another thread with 12 babies for us to ooh and aah over and I felt like Sheryl was being interrogated with questions that could have been asked in private. 

I just want to enjoy these babies.


----------



## outwest

edit: oh, nevermind.


----------



## bigredpoodle

Thank you so much ! And I agree lets just enjoy this moment !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Sweetp said:


> Here's my take on this. Arreau posted pictures of her babies and we so enjoyed watching them grow. There is another thread with 12 babies for us to ooh and aah over and I felt like Sheryl was being interrogated with questions that could have been asked in private.
> 
> I just want to enjoy these babies.


Do enjoy them! I am not trying to stop anyone from enjoying these puppies. All puppies are wonderful and should be enjoyed. I am only asking basic health testing questions, which BRP has asked of other breeders many times herself.

Why ask questions like this in private? Shouldn't everyone be aware of a parent's testing, whether it is done or not, and what the results were, particularly when the OP has asked these same questions, often times, and in a public forum?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Awwww they are so cute!!! I am not a fan of reds but the ones I have seen posted on PF are just to dang adorable/beautiful no matter who they are from! Cuteness overload!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spoo novice

bigredpoodle said:


> My puppy families are provided with all the testing that is done ..They are the ones that are important... Thanks for asking though ....I do not test for SA never have and never will and thyroid is a yearly blood test.. So far she is looking real good


Just curious...how do they test for SA? Why are you opposed to testing for it? ...not a criticism, just seeking education.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

spoo novice said:


> Just curious...how do they test for SA? Why are you opposed to testing for it? ...not a criticism, just seeking education.


They test by taking a skin punch biopsy, that is why a lot of people don't like the test for SA. Basically the dog has to show the symptoms if SA on those few skin "pieces" so it can be hit or miss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I sat in while Quincy had his S/A test done and it is not awful. I am very squeamish, so a breeder friend pressured me to watch it so I would know it is not as bad as I had been led to believe. The instrument used is like a tiny, shallow cookie cutter, they press it gently into the skin and twist. It takes a few layers of the epidermis and each punch generally requires one stitch. The skin is frozen prior to the punch being done. A lot of breeders say it is too invasive, so will not do it. It is not invasive. It is a snapshot in time test, but if a dog tests normal every year they are bred, my opinion is that tells quite a story. And if siblings and parents and aunts and uncles are tested and normal, it tells a bigger story. A lot of equivocals and sub clinicals have been caught with this test, so it certainly worth the time and money.


----------



## spoo novice

re: sa test

I was afraid you were going to say that! Yikes! Knowing that gives one more insight into the efficacy of the test. Thank you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

spoo novice said:


> re: sa test
> 
> I was afraid you were going to say that! Yikes! Knowing that gives one more insight into the efficacy of the test. Thank you.


????????


----------



## Tiny Poodles

If they test for sa only shows a moment in time, wouldn't the more reliable way of protecting the pups from inheriting it be a knowledgeable breeder who is well versed in the health of the dogs in the "family tree"? Much in the same way that a good Tpoo breeder will reduce the chances of pups inheriting luxating patellas - by breeding unaffected dogs with a family history of unaffected.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

Spoo novice years ago when I began testing , thinking about breeding I had a female that we ran the guntlet on, I did test for SA She was clear, but alas she was not , she developed SA..And had a huge scar... I did some research in to SA and discover just what I said it is a moment in time test Not a genetic test..And it is certainly not about the money LOL.. Thanks be I never bred her,, she had an odor about her and her skin and coat were never good , it is really quite obvious. Her mother I found out later went bald as well.. So with that said we can only do so much.. We live and we learn i feel like it leads the breeder and the buyer to what I clearly know is false sense of security , but then I have always felt this way and never hid this fact nor have I ever done the test since that time..
So living with your breeding dogs, in my eyes is important..I do not foster for this very reason..


----------



## bigredpoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> If they test for sa only shows a moment in time, wouldn't the more reliable way of protecting the pups from inheriting it be a knowledgeable breeder who is well versed in the health of the dogs in the "family tree"? Much in the same way that a good Tpoo breeder will reduce the chances of pups inheriting luxating patellas - by breeding unaffected dogs with a family history of unaffected.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praise the LORD!!!:adore::amen:
You always have the best things to say , YES YES YES !!!!!!!!!!! And living with the breeding dogs...As I said it is quite obvious.. And other breeders with experience would tell you this as well ....


----------



## bigredpoodle

And I might add that this litter is sold ! So lets not think that the reason for this thread is to sell puppies.. Not that ANYONE would EVER say that.. And outwest, I am sorry for the pain that you have gone through with dogs that have diseases that could have been prevented.. just and FYI I offer a lifetime guarantee with my babies.. I sell to folks who become family , I have created a private group on facebook where we can freely discuss our dogs .. Like a family should .. I spend my time doing that and enjoying my dogs. I have puppy folks come home ALL the time , last weekend she came to take care of ME !! Help with the babies so i could get some sleep , she whipped my pack into shape , and me too LOL God bless her, and when I have to go to dogs shows,, my puppy folks come and sit with my dogs so I can go ..... I spend MY time Focusing on positive , trying not to dwell in the past and I have apologized for past mistakes to those that I have done ill too.. . I thank god every day for good friends family and such beautiful red dogs...I sincerely have lived in the land of horror for two years and finally , yes finally have happiness and some joy ... No ugly old icky negative people are going to take that away .. We do the best that we can and that is all that we can do ...thanks for enjoying my babies...I am sorry that it had to become like this ...But from what I have seen it happens all the time , and it is the same person ...To be honest it makes me sick ...


----------



## Chagall's mom

Wishing all your "*red *hot babies" a long, healthy life with their new owners! Bet they're eager to take them home, and glad to be one of the promised dozen. Others must be *green* with envy. Well, they'll just have to wait their turn, I suppose!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Chagall's mom said:


> Wishing all your "*red *hot babies" a long, healthy life with their new owners! Bet they're eager to take them home, and glad to be one of the promised dozen. Others must be *green* with envy. Well, they'll just have to wait their turn, I suppose!


 Thank you so much ! They are all pretty excited ! And very greedy for pictures I might add....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

It makes me "old and ugly" to ask the same questions YOU have asked of breeders countless times? Well, I guess, Welcome to my world then Sheryl. LOL. A tad hypocritical one would think.


----------



## bigredpoodle

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> It makes me "old and ugly" to ask the same questions YOU have asked of breeders countless times? Well, I guess, Welcome to my world then Sheryl. LOL. A tad hypocritical one would think.


I really have tried to ignore you and hope that you will go away , your questions have all been answered, but that is just not good enough for you is it ? 
Ya we so all got that , Okay ..HARP HARP HARP, let the past be the past ..Lets try not to dwell in the ugliness of that time .. Not certain where my head was then , think I got drug in by you ! ..And hey it worked , you are now testing you dogs  .Some of us have learned that education is the key to success, some of us have grown and learned. Ya know igive a man a fish ?..Some will simply never change...Some think that they can rip others to shreds over and over again , and it makes them look better, somehow smarter.....Got a news flash for you , IT DOES NOT WORK.. Now PLEASE go somewhere else and spread your ugliness Cherie ? Cause it aint workin ...You are very sad........I will pray for you .


----------



## liljaker

Although I have been a member here for 2 years, from around the time I got Sunny, I realize there was much that occurred here before I joined and am sure others feel the same way. I do think, however, that sometimes these kinds of threads make it difficult and confusing for those, for instance, who are really interested in getting a red poodle, researching breeders, etc. I don't know all that happened years ago, either, but as they sometimes say, "take it outside" might be appropriate, or at least to the PM. 

All these little red pups look sweet and hopefully anyone looking to purchase them will do their due diligence and make up their own minds. Let's all hope they end up in responsible loving forever homes!


----------



## bigredpoodle

liljaker said:


> Although I have been a member here for 2 years, from around the time I got Sunny, I realize there was much that occurred here before I joined and am sure others feel the same way. I do think, however, that sometimes these kinds of threads make it difficult and confusing for those, for instance, who are really interested in getting a red poodle, researching breeders, etc. I don't know all that happened years ago, either, but as they sometimes say, "take it outside" might be appropriate, or at least to the PM.
> 
> All these little red pups look sweet and hopefully anyone looking to purchase them will do their due diligence and make up their own minds. Let's all hope they end up in responsible loving forever homes!


i so agree .. thanks you so very much ! Let the past stay there ..:amen:
lets all enjoy what we have to enjoy in life..


----------



## bigredpoodle

Twas a long time ago , much has changed and i must say for the better .. I am so glad that you are enjoying these babies .. It has brought much happiness to my life to watch you all lovin them ! 
they are very special , theri sire is the dog that suvived the house fiire.. And he has given the world of red dogs much to be thankful for , he has improved so very much , on everything he has ever been bred to he has produced several that are in the conformation ring ..Pretty awed by My Artie .. this is him last spring right before the NW ARKANSAS kennel club show ...
this dog has been to hell and back ! I am honored that he owns me


----------



## bigredpoodle

This is mama


----------



## bigredpoodle

Arts son in NEW MEXICO


----------



## bigredpoodle

Three more of his kids are out being shown right now .. So happy about that !!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

bigredpoodle said:


> I really have tried to ignore you and hope that you will go away , your questions have all been answered, but that is just not good enough for you is it ?
> Ya we so all got that , Okay ..HARP HARP HARP, let the past be the past ..Lets try not to dwell in the ugliness of that time .. Not certain where my head was then , think I got drug in by you ! ..And hey it worked , you are now testing you dogs  .Some of us have learned that education is the key to success, some of us have grown and learned. Ya know igive a man a fish ?..Some will simply never change...Some think that they can rip others to shreds over and over again , and it makes them look better, somehow smarter.....Got a news flash for you , IT DOES NOT WORK.. Now PLEASE go somewhere else and spread your ugliness Cherie ? Cause it aint workin ...You are very sad........I will pray for you .


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose. I have been thanked many times here in pms and on FB for asking simple questions others are afraid to ask themselves. But Sheryl, you go on doing what you are doing, and know there are plenty of people wondering what the heck is going on and why you are breeding a girl without a final on her hips.

I will go away because I find trying to get through to you monotonous. But remember in a year or so when you think this has been forgotten and start raking another breeder over the coals for doing exactly what you are doing, this thread will be referenced.

And by the way...I always did testing, it was just not posted on OFA. But even the testing you gave me a hard time about is currently posted on OFA. 

I am as thankful as everyone else that Art survived the fire and that he is doing so well. I have always had a soft spot for him, being the Uncle to two of my girls. I'll be praying for his continued health and will be praying for you too- that one day you realize you cannot do to others what you do not expect to have done to you.


----------



## spoo novice

*SA testing*



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> ????????


LOL! I think I threw two thoughts together. First of all, I said, "Yikes! I was afraid..." because I had asked how they did the testing for the SA, and the answer was the skin punch....I had been thinking that was probably what was done, and it sounded painful. My friend's dog just had a muscle biopsy done and I felt bad for him, then (They did numb it, but he did have to have stitches and get a mohawk! 

The other comment was in response to the statement that you can't determine SA unless the particular skin area that is tested is affected. I had never heard how the test was done or what the parameters were. 

If that information is accurate, I can see how some might see the test as less efficacious, unless there was a family history, or an obvious lesion. 

Of course, with other information, I might see it differently. :/

Does that answer your ?????'s?


----------



## bigredpoodle

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I suppose. I have been thanked many times here in pms and on FB for asking simple questions others are afraid to ask themselves. But Sheryl, you go on doing what you are doing, and know there are plenty of people wondering what the heck is going on and why you are breeding a girl without a final on her hips.
> 
> I will go away because I find trying to get through to you monotonous. But remember in a year or so when you think this has been forgotten and start raking another breeder over the coals for doing exactly what you are doing, this thread will be referenced.
> 
> And by the way...I always did testing, it was just not posted on OFA. But even the testing you gave me a hard tim about is currently posted on OFA.
> 
> I am as thankful as everyone else that Art survived the fire and that he is doing so well. I have always had a soft spot for him, being the Uncle to two of my girls. I'll be praying for his continued health and will be praying for you too- that one day you realize you cannot do to others what you do not expect to have done to you.


""SIGH"""" :deadhorse::deadhorse:: Cherie I do not spend my time bashing breeders instead I educate..Why you want to paint me in this light is beyond me .....I have learned from my past , you on the other hand have not...
I have explained.. that is not enough for you . Why you find it so difficult to let someone enjoy what they are doing is beyond me.. This litter is a miracle to me ..
You have done many questionable things.. I never called you on it .. I have better things to do .. You will eventually hang yourself .. 
This type of breeding is done all the time , young dogs , dogs with prelims ..IT IS DONE EVERYDAY,..ESPECIALLY in the show world . But someday when you grow up you will understand that .. Recently there have been several litters posted here on the forum that were done with young dogs, untested dogs, even dogs with HD that have been used in doodle breedings.. 
Nothing was said  
Do you understand that your hatred and evil ways will be the end of you . do you understand that ..How do you sleep at night knowing that?
I have truly tried to ignore you , but you keep coming back accusing me of something that I simply do not do , not to my knowledge anyway .. If someone asks me yes I will answer , and I feel like this is a private conversation between respected breeders.. Not to be done in a flaming manner on a forum .. You have to make everything so ugly .. AGAIN and AGAIN...You are to be pitied Cherie .... 
I remember telephone conversations with you being like the spanish inquisition .. Question after question , asking me about others and It exhausted me.. then you would take those private conversations and go to others with private talks.... Is that what you are talking about Cause that is just sick ....How you get away with this crap is beyond me ...


----------



## bigredpoodle

Well once again Cherie has won ....I am exhausted and having heart palpitations over the stress of trying to deal with this ugly negative woman .. How you all put up with her is beyond me .
so with that said I am done .
I hope you have enjoyed the pictures because they are the last that you will see..
Why she is allowed to get away with her bashing and her lying and her ugliness , all the time is beyond me 
Personally I have better things to do with my time . And she belongs to every group on facebook too.. So by now I am sure that she is bashing me all over facebook as well.. 
After what I have been through it has taught me one thing .
pick your battles..
And folks this aint one of em ! 
Thanks for all the kind words..


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

No more puppy pics! :'( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Post away! You answered my questions You did not do a final on her hips, or SA or thyroid. Thanks for answering. I promise I will not come back on your threads, as a matter of fact, will be only too happy to add you to my ignore list. I do implore you though to not be a hypocrite. Do not preach to breeders about doing all of the testing on their breeding dogs if you are not going to do it yourself. Consider yourself ignored from this point forward. I am willing to call a truce and hope you will refrain from dissing my dogs and the dogs of my good friends in an attempt to make yourself look better. 

I do not want to deprive the other members here of the joy of seeing puppies, so do share them and I will stay away from your threads unless you go back to your nonsense about my dogs.


----------



## bigredpoodle

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Post away! You answered my questions You did not do a final on her hips, or SA or thyroid. Thanks for answering. I promise I will not come back on your threads, as a matter of fact, will be only too happy to add you to my ignore list. I do implore you though to not be a hypocrite. Do not preach to breeders about doing all of the testing on their breeding dogs if you are not going to do it yourself. Consider yourself ignored from this point forward. I am willing to call a truce and hope you will refrain from dissing my dogs and the dogs of my good friends in an attempt to make yourself look better.
> 
> I do not want to deprive the other members here of the joy of seeing puppies, so do share them and I will stay away from your threads unless you go back to your nonsense about my dogs.


Take a good look in the mirror you just described yourself ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

You just cannot help yourself can you? Seriously? When you taunt me, I think it is your way of saying you enjoy this bickering.

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=arreau's+golden+slumber

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=arreau's+i'll+follow++the+sun

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=Arreau's+i+did+it+my+way

How is this hypocrisy?

I have not personally attacked you or your dogs. But every post you have made regarding me has been personal. I asked simple questions about basic testing. You are stooping pretty low here. I have supported you during your separation, encouraged people to donate to help you after the fire, defended you publicly when two other breeder made insinuations about you on FB. I guess maybe my usefulness to you has run out. And Sheryl, THAT is ok with me.


----------



## The Opera Poodle

I'm glad the pups all have homes. I will watch your website for your fall litter. I would love a red to match my hair :act-up:

And puppies are yummy. Even in pictures, their innocents can melt even the bitterest of hearts. I think the answer to world peace may be to require world leaders to always be in the presence of puppy breath. 

So keep those puppy pics coming. In this day and age, we need all the reasons to smile we can get.


----------



## bigredpoodle

The Opera Poodle said:


> I'm glad the pups all have homes. I will watch your website for your fall litter. I would love a red to match my hair :act-up:
> 
> And puppies are yummy. Even in pictures, their innocents can melt even the bitterest of hearts. I think the answer to world peace may be to require world leaders to always be in the presence of puppy breath.
> 
> So keep those puppy pics coming. In this day and age, we need all the reasons to smile we can get.


Love your picture .. The boy i just imported for Holland lays that was ALL the time ..... Stay tuned you all have convinced me ! Why let ugliness stop the beauty of babies and they are sooooooooooooo darling .. And so red...


----------



## bigredpoodle

The great Oz all the way from Holland


----------



## bigredpoodle

Babies


----------



## bigredpoodle

http://www.offa.org/results.html?all=sheroc
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals[/url]
All of these are mine , the other breeds are not, of course .. Sheroc was my kennel name Until the x decided to file for a trademark on the name SHEROC, I then became palmares, That was due to the respect that I had earned with Robert , he stepped up and offered me the name of Palmares that was actually registered with the AKC in 1947, he gave that to me, The name that is synonymous with the red standard poodle, the kennel that helped to develop the red standard poodle, and as some of you know am starting completely over  But I leave a long legacy of fully tested dogs.. And will do so in the future. Palmares dogs are many so cant post the same link but someday ....


----------



## cavon

I'm glad to see you posted more pictures, Sheryl. The pups are beautiful and the mighty Oz is AMAZING!

I have come to realize - and I hope that you do too - that the attacks begin when others feel threatened. If breeders spent more time working the dogs that they have bred, they would be far too busy to spend their days maligning others. 

Those with achievements of their own don't need to disparage others.


----------



## bigredpoodle

The Opera Poodle said:


> I'm glad the pups all have homes. I will watch your website for your fall litter. I would love a red to match my hair :act-up:
> 
> And puppies are yummy. Even in pictures, their innocents can melt even the bitterest of hearts. I think the answer to world peace may be to require world leaders to always be in the presence of puppy breath.
> 
> So keep those puppy pics coming. In this day and age, we need all the reasons to smile we can get.





cavon said:


> I'm glad to see you posted more pictures, Sheryl. The pups are beautiful and the mighty Oz is AMAZING!
> 
> I have come to realize - and I hope that you do too - that the attacks begin when others feel threatened. If breeders spent more time working the dogs that they have bred, they would be far too busy to spend their days maligning others.
> 
> Those with achievements of their own don't need to disparage others.


Praise the LORD!!!!!:amen:


----------



## bigredpoodle

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## bigredpoodle

Really I guess I should say thank you ! I have had the most amazing emails today from the nicest folks.. Thanks you all so much ! i am smiling BIG !!!! 
I will survive and I will continue, and knowing that you all are right there with me makes it all worth while .. You know who you are 
I never named names and I never pointed fingers me thinks thou protesteth too much! Just sayin ....


----------



## Chagall's mom

I am so pleased we're back to talking about PUPPIES, and not other!! It's quite something to think of their sire, and breeder, surviving a devastating house fire last year and rising like the Phoenix from the ashes, by the dozen!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Chagall's mom said:


> I am so pleased we're back to talking about PUPPIES, and not other!! It's quite something to think of their sire, and breeder, surviving a devastating house fire last year and rising like the Phoenix from the ashes, by the dozen!!


They are both amazing Tabitha mourned right beside me for months she was all that was left , Art was in the hospital, even tho I got to visit him Tabs was not allowed..
then came Chanel Arts daughter out of an outside breeding ...


----------



## bigredpoodle

Tabitha lost her whole family she stood with me in the street and watched in silence..it was the saddest thing I have ever seen.. She is my heart and my love..She sleeps with me at night and will never leave my side..
And now she has given me 12 little miracles.. I love that girl BIG SMILE !!!


----------



## bigredpoodle

Three weeks already


----------



## Chagall's mom

Your little *red* sweethearts are growing up so fast! I want to rub the belly of the pup in the fourth picture. She's just asking for it! :dog:


----------



## bigredpoodle

Chagall's mom said:


> Your little *red* sweethearts are growing up so fast! I want to rub the belly of the pup in the fourth picture. She's just asking for it! :dog:


A belly wassbewy...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

I am so lost with the conversation(it sounds so extremely sad  ), but I am so happy to see more puppies!!! They are so adorable!! I just want I've them virtual hugs and kisses!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I am so lost with the conversation(it sounds so extremely sad  ), but I am so happy to see more puppies!!! They are so adorable!! I just want I've them virtual hugs and kisses!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Extremely sad  
Hopefully that is the end of it ...
I am glad that you are loving the babies


----------



## bigredpoodle

Big yawn!


----------



## schpeckie

Absolutely love these little red angels! Thank you so much for sharing them with us! It is always so exciting watching them grow! Keep the pictures coming!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

